# Thai TV has fallen, where to go for UK Television?



## Matt26 (May 19, 2017)

Hey guys, so Thai TV is down. Does anyone know where to go to watch UK television?


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi there , If you still have the internet, then pick up an android box from e-bay , pay at least £100 for it , the cheaper ones are 50/50 , oh also good to pay the extra and get two remotes , been using my box here the last 3 years with no problems , program all the TV you want to watch and record it to the android box , then watch when you like. Next friend you have coming over to visit , tell him to bring one over


----------



## Matt26 (May 19, 2017)

*Found a better option*

Hey, thanks for the reply, but I don't completely understand, will it be Live TV with that box? I found a great service (been assured that it is legal too) for 48 euros a year, you get unlimited live UK TV and 7 days of catch up... I am still on their free trial of 1 hour a day forever, and thinking of options... They seem real good though, so far. They are called TVMucho


----------

